# Carnivale



## potbellystove (Jul 21, 2004)

Caught a couple of episodes in states last year... and loved it, all dust bowl america, good vs evil, sinners vomiting dollar coins in front of the preacher man... really really cool....

wondered if anybody had any views? or even better any idea when it's goinb to be on tv over here?


----------



## dwndrgn (Jul 22, 2004)

Well, I live in the states and don't believe I've ever heard of that one.  Sounds odd but interesting.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 22, 2004)

I think it was on HBO or Showtime or something like that - something I don't have, so I never got to see it.  Looked interesting, though.


----------



## erickad71 (Jul 22, 2004)

We watched the series at our house, it was on HBO. I enjoyed it. It was different, but interesting.


----------



## Ivo (Jul 23, 2004)

I enjoyed it as well.  It didn't blow me away but the setting was different than most and I love the look of the characters.


----------



## The Master™ (Aug 31, 2004)

That series is going to be shown on UK tv very shortly... Next Monday I think!!!!  

Will let you know what I think!!!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 31, 2004)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> That series is going to be shown on UK tv very shortly... Next Monday I think!!!!
> 
> Will let you know what I think!!!


Which channel? sounds great, though a bit like that one with little Skeet Ulric as the ex-devils advocate (can't for the life of me remember what its called, and I was watching a re-run just last week)


----------



## The Master™ (Aug 31, 2004)

It is on Sky, I believe...


----------



## The Master™ (Sep 1, 2004)

I hunted through the Sky website and the Radio Times site, and found nothing about when the series is going to be shown... HOW BLOODY FRUSTRATING!!! I know I saw an advert about it...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 1, 2004)

well true calling finished tuesday this week, so maybe its replaceing that?


----------



## Traveller (Sep 3, 2004)

Its not showing on Sky One its showing on FX289 starting next week http://carnivale.fxuk.tv/index.asp


----------



## The Master™ (Sep 3, 2004)

Well done, Traveller... Please pick up your "Thank You" note from reception...


----------



## Traveller (Sep 3, 2004)

Your most welcome *goes to reception*

I only know due to that fact I do actually watch some of the shows on FX


----------



## The Master™ (Sep 3, 2004)

I watch a few shows on FX289, but didn't remember whether I saw it advertised there, or on Sky One for FX...

Well, the mystery has been solved and we can all get some sleep... I was really thinking I was going a little mental for a few days there...


----------



## Traveller (Sep 4, 2004)

Ah lack of sleep is good under certain circumstances tho im not sure which ones they would be

Starts Sunday 5 at 9pm (I think) double bill too


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 4, 2004)

Nice to see you back, Traveller.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 4, 2004)

Just caught a trailer for this on my little old digibox (freeview - what a tightwad I am!) looks verrry interesting - but, woe is me, I don't have SKY.

Must resist.....Rupert has enough money......


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 5, 2004)

Its on FX289, next week, but I only have cable.....................wwwwwwaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh.........................


----------



## Traveller (Sep 6, 2004)

I said:
			
		

> Nice to see you back, Traveller.


Thanks thought id better pop in again and show im still about 

Thats a shame you two dont you have any willing friends who would tape it for you?


----------



## The Master™ (Sep 7, 2004)

Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> Its on FX289, next week, but I only have cable.....................wwwwwwaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh.........................


I recorded it!!!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 7, 2004)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE, is it possible to get me a copy?
*Ivy bats eyelashes and attempts to look suitably winsome and sweet*


----------



## The Master™ (Sep 7, 2004)

HAHAHA!!!! Love it when woman begs...  I could try to do a copy...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 8, 2004)

AWWW
Please?


----------



## The Master™ (Sep 8, 2004)

I'll try to copy it... Will let you know if I'm successful!!!


----------



## Traveller (Sep 8, 2004)

I taped it too 

Its repeated on a Monday night if you miss it on Sunday too so thats great news for me cause im more than likely to miss it


----------



## The Master™ (Sep 8, 2004)

Got it setup to record on Sundays!!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 8, 2004)

I'll wait in anticipation.
TA


----------



## Traveller (Sep 13, 2004)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Got it setup to record on Sundays!!


Thats all well and good but you had best think about checking the other days its on this week I missed sundays so was checking the repeats times etc and there is a different episode on

Edit- Opps silly me maybe they are just repeating the firts 3 episodes


----------



## polymorphikos (Jan 2, 2005)

Aside from all the excited banter about when it was on, what did people think? They're showing it on the ABC (free-to-air, petty foreigners) and though I missed the first to episodes I saw the Babylon one this evening and it was genuinely creepy. The acting wasn't great, but for the type of story it just worked so well. Very eerie. I'm waiting with bated breath for next week's.


----------



## hodor (Jan 2, 2005)

I really dont like the carnivale series... however I watched the entire first season last year and I think they are actually replaying the entire first season again!? That's french television for ya.


----------



## Leto (Jan 2, 2005)

That's no more money to buy more for you. IIRC, Jimmy (the french satellite channel broadcasting it) belongs to Canal + and all the money went to acquire football TV rights.

Personnaly, there were too many specific US history references I didn't get to follow the serie on a regular basis. Don't want to search for two hours in my encyclopedia to understand a single episod.


----------



## hodor (Jan 3, 2005)

yes we have canal+ satellite. We only have so many series I can change to english and that is one of them. I just wish they wouldn't air the same seasons back to back. With NYPD Blue they aired one season then two seasons back then one season back and now have finally got to the latest season. It's wierd how they do things all out of order.


----------



## Leto (Jan 3, 2005)

This way you can see some of the cast die again and again. The worst is M6 I think, since its creation there's always re-run of the Ingalls family : one day, they're just a bunch of little girls, the other day they're grown-ups and one is blind. 

Maybe because here we don't product that much series, more of one-shots with recurring characters and continuity is not so important ?

Ahem, back to Carnivale ?


----------



## hodor (Jan 3, 2005)

we are gonna switch to TPS next year


----------



## Leto (Jan 3, 2005)

With cable I've got both of them, none is better than the other.


----------



## erickad71 (Jan 3, 2005)

I can't wait til this series comes back on! It's a lot of fun and creepy at the same time.


----------



## hodor (Jan 4, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> With cable I've got both of them, none is better than the other.


TPS has more in that can be turned into english.


----------



## Kiwiroustie (Aug 24, 2005)

*CARNIVALE - Your help is Required!*

Hi there 

I belong to a group which is based in the USA - www.savecarnivale.org.

HBO saw fit to cancel this wonderful series after just 2 seasons in the USA. The original remit for the story was to be told in three " Books" - 2 seasons per book. Therefore, HBO have pulled the plug when only one third of creator " Dan Knauf's" story has been told.

What makes this decision incredible is that the plug was pulled when season 1 was just BEGINNING in Australia and New Zealand, when season 1 had only just been aired in the Uk and within Europe. HBO CEO Chris Allbrecht blamed the $2million per episode budget as well as a failure to do well in the overseas market as the reason for the cancellation. This is ridiculous when you consider that the show had not been given a chance to do well overseas and also, when Allbrecht was quite prepared to spend $10million on a billboard poster to promote the up coming HBO/BBC collaboration " ROME" 

Anyway, what I wanted to ask of you all is to look out for Carnivale in the UK on FXUK - season 2 is due on your screens in September and FXUK is currently rerunning Season 1. 

Also, for any Kiwis on this site, Season 2 is being aired on TV1 as of Friday 2nd September at 11.15pm.

There is a huge campaign in the States at the moment to get the show reinstated by promoting the reruns to improve viewing figures and promote the sale of the season 1 DVD. This has the FULL backing of the shows Creator Dan Knauf who is working with us, as well as the actors who appear in the show - many of whom will be attending a convention in LA in April. Money talks and it is only by increasing the viewing figures, especially outside the US market that we will have a chance of getting the story finished.

This is a wonderful show. In a world of dumbed down television, shows like Carnivale, which make you think and debate, should be encouraged and nurtured. 

I feel sure that you are the kind of people who would appreciate this show so please, if you are already fans, or just if you are curious, watch the show and get all your friends to! Viewing figures are what will make the difference.

Thanks guys!

KR


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: CARNIVALE - Your help is Required!*

It is a shame, but really, if the TV channels are demanding returns from the start, then the people behind such shows really have to make a bigger attempt to get the audiences in the from the start.

Probably most people are thinking about how expensive marketing is, but that's thinking in terms of mass marketing media, and that is becoming a very fragmented market - so what people behind such shows have to do is isolate the market fragments they need to connect with and market to it - product awareness as a first pointer.

The internet has become very much a champion of fragmented market marketing, and I think if we're going to see SFF shows with a budget do well on mainstream media, they really have to make more of a point to engage in a campaign in which the widest targeted audience can be involved from the start.

Fragmented markets, viral marketing, permission marketing - these are the "buzz-words" that need to be embraced.

Until that happens, I don't think that shows such as Carnivale be the last in a line that already includes Firefly, Star Trek Enterprise, and Farscape.

2c.


----------



## hifu (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: CARNIVALE - Your help is Required!*

its not a shame that carnivale is being pulled it is an end to credible tv as we know it. i have watched the 1st season and am sooo excited about season 2. They can not pull the plug now the show was written to be over six seasons!!! we need the rest. even if you have never seen the show sign one of the online petitions and save the show for the rest of us!!!!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: CARNIVALE - Your help is Required!*

The new series finally started in the UK last night, and yes I've signed the petition


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: CARNIVALE - Your help is Required!*



			
				Kiwiroustie said:
			
		

> ...Allbrecht blamed the $2million per episode budget as well as a failure to do well in the overseas market as the reason for the cancellation.


...sounds like a good enough reason to give a show the axe.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: CARNIVALE - Your help is Required!*

I haven't seen this yet but was surprised to see it axed on the HBO website.  Rome I have seen and it is absolutely awesome.  It seems to me that HBO has its fingers in too many pies.  They are involved in a lot of expensive series.  Entourage must be expensive and though I like it I imagine Carnivale is much more interesting.  I also enjoyed their Deadwood which thank god is getting a third season.  HBO do appear to make some excellent television series.


----------



## The Master™ (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: CARNIVALE - Your help is Required!*

The series is good... If a little violent and disturbing...

But I'm sure that the campaigns for this series will fail just as all the other campaigns for all the other axed US shows failed... I remember the Farscape one, and the Enterprise one, and the Earth-2 one and a couple of others...

Let's face it, if the production companies aren't willing to have a leap of faith, no amount of bleating will change their minds... There needs to be someone willing to say "YEAH, WHY THE HELL NOT" and put some serious money into it... People independently wealthy, like Bill Gates and Paul McCartney - you can't spend Billions in your lifetime, so why not entertain the masses???


----------



## Thadlerian (Oct 26, 2006)

Norwegian Public Broadcasting has started broadcasting Carnivalé on NRK2. Watched the first episode yesterday; I think this is great stuff! Creepy scenes, lots of symbolic stuff, amazing atmosphere. This series seems to be filling a hole in my dream-imagination. I'm going to follow it slavishly this autumn


----------



## Cycodave (Oct 31, 2006)

Highly original series based on the simple premise of good vs evil.  Have watched both 1st and 2nd series and you could say, I'm now an addict....looking forward to S3


----------



## No One (Sep 21, 2011)

There I was about to create a thread for this, after much fruitless searching. Instead, I get to perform a thread revival!

*Lays hands on the thread, which is miraculously healed *

Anyway, it’s taken me a _long _while to get round to watching it, but boy am I glad I did. It’s still fresh in my mind, which always helps, but it’s definitely my new favourite tv series. I’m not sure I’ve ever seen a show that just seems to fit my sense of preferred pace and ambience. There isn’t anything I don’t like about it – characters and cast, mood, filming, scripts, setting (it’ll sound strange if I say I love the sheer _dustiness _of it, but I do!).

In the whole of the 12, 50-minute, episodes of the first season I honestly couldn’t point to a scene that I didn’t like, let alone an episode. Same goes for the second season (with exception to just two scenes within minutes of each other that I thought could’ve been executed better – which is such a minor complaint it doesn’t even bear thinking about). Against any miniscule flaws there are plenty of momentously inspiring or creepy moments and fantastic episodes (like _Damascus_, which was one of the best hours of tv I’ve ever seen).

HBO made one helluva huge mistake in letting this show go.


----------



## Lofwyr (Jun 26, 2012)

No One said:


> There I was about to create a thread for this, after much fruitless searching. Instead, I get to perform a thread revival!
> 
> *Lays hands on the thread, which is miraculously healed *
> 
> ...



Amen.  Show was gone WAY before its time


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jan 23, 2013)

Since I've been sick with a cold and also stressed out (and because I bought Season 1 for my Kindle a while ago), I went through both seasons pretty quickly.

I thought the pace was slow, but I was intrigued throughout.  I can't say that it was an entirely pleasant experience, since it was pretty much relentlessly grim.  Inevitable to a certain extent given the time and the setting for a lot of it. Some of the dialogue struck me as uninspired, but almost all of the performances were somewhere between very good and excellent.

I would have been very disappointed that there wasn't a third season if I hadn't already known that the series was cancelled after two when I started.  As it was, I was left feeling somewhat unsatisfied (but it was my own fault, since I knew that was inevitable, too) but was glad that the producers released a little information about what they had planned for the third season, and the  immediate future for some of the characters.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jan 23, 2013)

Although they did make it end in a way, not completely, but it was the end of the current plot arc. I was sad to see the series go. I liked it on the whole.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 2, 2017)

You're all too kind. I canceled HBO for a full year after they cut Carnivale. I only got it back for free in a bundle.


----------

